# Update existing installation with kernel.txz & base.txz



## Nutz (Aug 29, 2019)

Hello All !

i'm currently trying to update one of my Freebsd server to a new custom version.
From the server up to date, i created the base and kernel archive in .txz

So,  after that, i just wanted to untar those two files directly on the server i needed to update.

And that's not went very well, server is updated, but its sounds like i lost some configurations. For example, it's now impossible to connect via ssh (ssh-key or password..) :d
(yeah, i know it's kind of dirty work, but i dont want to be gentle with test server )
Anyway, i just wanted to know if i have to use those archive only for a new installation and using mfsbsd to do it or if i can extract archive directly on the server with particular tar options.

Thanks !
N.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2019)

Build Your Own FreeBSD Update Server
					

Building your own freebsd-update server allows a system administrator to perform fast updates for a number of machines from a local mirror




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## Nutz (Aug 29, 2019)

hum okay, for testing purpose i thought it was a little bit "too much". but okay !
thanks for your answer !

have a great day.
N.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2019)

There are only two supported ways to update/upgrade. The first is by doing a build(7) from source. The second is using freebsd-update(8). There's a third option, it's being worked on but not completed yet, called PkgBase.


----------



## Nutz (Aug 29, 2019)

ok perfect, so i won't waste my time to dig why my first attempt was not working and i'll set up a server for freebsd-update could be useful anyway.
Thanks a lot!

Bye!


----------



## Barney (Nov 3, 2019)

Nutz said:


> ok perfect, so i won't waste my time to dig why my first attempt was not working and i'll set up a server for freebsd-update could be useful anyway.
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Bye!



I build new systems from the txz balls; but you have to create a ball with your config files.

- unpack base.txz, kernel.txz, source.txz (if you want it)
- unpack your config files over it

building the config ball is a process, but once it's done you can add other custom stuff and build systems of any version quickly; I have a bunch of kernel and device mods I can port easily within minor versions.


----------



## Nutz (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi Barney,

Yep, i 'm using .txz to create new system also, not to update them directly.

i'm curious, what is your process ?
i'm doing this with :

```
cd /usr/src
make buildworld buildkernel -j30 KERNCONF=CUSTOM
make distributeworld distributekernel -j30 KERNCONF=CUSTOM DISTDIR=/directory
make packageworld packagekernel -j30 KERNCONF=CUSTOM DISTDIR=/directory
```

BR,
N!


----------



## Barney (Nov 4, 2019)

We use the balls for binaries; don't build from source. We're trying to create minimalist systems. Source is on the master; the target systems only have binaries. So we build the kernel on the master, and then include the kernel in the overlay ball.

1) build an empty disk
2) install the base ball
3) install the overlay with configs, fstab, kernel and php and utilities we've written (some in PHP) and reboot
4) run a script that installs the pkgs needed
5) install the overlay again to replace configs overwritten by the pkg installs


----------

